# How can I improve engagement?



## Reian Felipe (Jul 27, 2009)

OK first I used the word engagement from watching this Mike Ellis video...I watched a Leerburg vid on Mike Ellis talking about how dogs have different drives High, Medium, Low and that medium driven dogs can be a bit challenging to train than the other two, needing a little bit more corrections and that they may get bored of a reward/you if it's not attracting enough, regardless if that's true or not, my dogs fit into what he was describing.

He said if the engagement isn't there, the training wouldn't be that productive.

I have medium to low driven dogs. I've seen the look on my dogs where they have that, "Ok, you and I are going to have some fun time and you're the only one who can do that and I want more of it" look and sometimes they rather be rewarded by the enviornment.

But that very engaging behavior isn't something I can always turn on. Like if I didn't feed them yet, and I do attention eye contact and spit treats out of my mouth, they are very engaged but not all the time.

My dogs aren't toy motivated outside the house, they play fetch sometimes in the house but that's sometimes. Food is the only thing I got that I can use as a main reward outside of the home.

How does one bring more engagement from these type of dogs? One things I've been doing was when I release them, and I run backwards and do a mini chase session with them chasing me. I would then put my hand on their chest and give them resistance and sometimes push them and run backwards. Then I land on my butt and let him "get me" and lick me and I'll give him pats and praise. Then I'll get up, push his chest, jog backwards, push his chest then fall on my knees or butt and let him lick me again and praise. Then I'll stand up, and continue with my training session. I can't use a toy for fetch or bite. Just running/chasing/treats to be more rewarding that the enviornment.

What else can I do?

Thanks again.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

sounds like it's just a pet. Train it to sit, lay down, walk with a loose leash and generally not to be dumb around the house. You don't need to deal with getting the dog engaged and you don't need a super motivated dog to do basic stuff around the house like watch TV with you and share your bits of grizzle from your steak.

When you want to compete get a working class dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Reian Felipe said:


> .... My dogs aren't toy motivated outside the house, they play fetch sometimes in the house but that's sometimes. Food is the only thing I got that I can use as a main reward outside of the home. ... How does one bring more engagement from these type of dogs? ....


By being very interesting. When you play (fetch, for example), do you start with the toy very very close to the dog and with plenty of wiggle and "prey" movement in the toy? Do you get all excited when the dog brings the toy back from three feet away? 

Bob Scott uses a term like "circle of influence" or something like that. In this case, that would be inside the area where the toy is exciting and fun ---- not so far away from the dog that it's boring or that other stuff is closer and more interesting. At first, that circle would be smaller outdoors, where there is more stuff to look at and smell, than indoors.

If I can teach a Pug to fetch almost as well as a real dog, then you can teach a real dog to fetch. (Another Bob Scott quote: "The retrieve is not tossing the item and hoping for the best." :lol: )


PS I would go for it, personally. Why not?


----------



## Reian Felipe (Jul 27, 2009)

You know what Chris, you're right. They are just great pets and not really meant to go hunting or of such work, even though my jack russel would like to mouth my lovebird.

I was just hoping that there was a chance that I can program my dog into being something other than a companion dog. Either way I'm cool with it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mondio ring has titles for just OB. Why don't you train for those ?? Later, that experience will come in handy if you get a dog for the sport.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Mondio ring has titles for just OB. Why don't you train for those ?? Later, that experience will come in handy if you get a dog for the sport.



Training a low-drive or not-too-smart dog has benefits galore down the road for the trainer and fun for both of you now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

High drive dumb dogs are the BOMB. I love those ****ers. They are too dumb to think of new ways to stick your training in your eyesocket.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

How old is the dog and what breed?
What would you like out of the dog?

If your a dud while playing with the dog (which many people are) it can be hard to get them motivated. If you want a method that seems to bring it out of a dog, try Ivan Balabanov's DVD's, if the dog has something and you can emulate the DVD's it will come out. Be patient, exciting and do very short sessions.


----------

